# Brake Dust



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

At least the pads on my US-spec Cruze don't dust that much at all. For OEM pads they're really quite good. They stop well, don't dust that much, and are silent as mice. 

What pads do you have available in Oz? I'm guessing the pads we have here in the States aren't the same at all...


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mines done 50,000 km, and the dust on the alloys is bloody awful, I just wash it (well, have it washed) every month or six weeks or so.

The next time it's due for a change in pads I might have a look around,for the moment it's just running whatever the eejits at Booran Holden put in it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 Eco has very little brake dust. My Montana had a lot. It really depends on the brake pad material.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I get a little bit over the course of a week. I can see that I'm cleaning some off the front wheels when I wash, but it isn't all that bad, especially considering the stop and go traffic I deal with.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have four wheel disk, but brake dust isn't a real issue because the factory rims are black on the side nearest the brakes, which helps to hid the dust on them. Dust from the brake pads is just shows that the pad is working as designed. When disk brakes were originally developed with didn't have these see through rim designs that we have now, so dust wasn't an issue. It was solid wheels and wheel covers. When looking around for a pad that might shed less dust, keep in mind the specs required for your car to stop properly.


----------



## novaol (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but the car I bought (Cruze LS) from Korea have tons of brake dust after 3 days of use.. Don't know why the original brake pads produces so much dust.. Sheesh!

Novaol - Cruze member from Singapore


----------

